# what were your PG symptoms 4-5 days before AF was due?



## hopefulwishin

Im due for AF around August 14th. I just wanted to see what everyone's PG symptoms were around that time before you got your :bfp:? 

Mine are the following:

Sore breasts and nipples
changes in nipples, they look puffy looking, and more swollen, erect
Heartburn
headaches
very tired!
temp ranges between 98.6-99.0
tender uterus feeling
Ive had some mild cramping on and off today


----------



## Duejan2012

well my temp stayed up and i dont know if you check your cervix but mine was still high and very soft. Other then that i felt some implanting cramps but didnt continue until af was due. Thats when i desided to test early and got my bfp on what i thought was 11dpo. But my due date was changed by doc so i really got it at like 6 dpo. I know i thought it was impossible but i guess not lol. The month i got my bfp was the month that i thought for sure i was out. I know i sound like a skipped record cuz soo many people say that lol. GL and i hope you get your bfp


----------



## Mommy2be20

My nipples were sore from O, then my boobs became sore 4 days before af due.. 2 days before af was due my temps went triphasic and I had these odd and very noticeable stitching pains in my uterus.... and I was the same as Duejan... I too was absolutely certain I was out, but still marked anything usual down (thank goodness). I tested a day before af when my temp stayed up high, I thought 10DPO was just a fluke temp :dohh:
:dust:


----------



## babyjoy10

usual spottin and crampin thought af was about to show, when she didnt i took no notice as i had been on ivf drugs the month before so just thought my cycle was fecked up, didnt not have any symptons at all untill the day i was 6 weeks


----------



## Flowerbaby

I was soooo hot from around 7dpo, keep getting hot flushes all time n sweaty underarms which unusual for me, also had crampimg and ewcm at 6/7dpo...high temps and slightly sore left bby from O. Good luck hun, sounding good xxx


----------



## KJM2

I used to symptoms spot when trying to concieve convinced that when I would get pregnant you had to have all sorts of symptoms but when I finally got my BFP the only thing that was different was that I didint have my usual spots break out before AF starts. I still had no symptoms when I did preg test which I didint do until my period was late.


----------



## joanna1980

Hot flushes day and night ,soar breasts , feeling sick , twinges in my lower tummy , hope this helps x


----------



## eulmh82

I had the usual period symptons but they started earlier than I would have expected - I was disappointed because I think it meant it was coming early. I had back ache and stomach cramps and I went off certain foods(they tasted really bland) - I thought my work cantine food was just a bit dodgy and didn't think I was pg at all. I was also constipated and had sore boobs


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks girls for all the helpful information!

Today is the 10th of August, AF Is due around the 14th. I think I ovulated earlier this cycle though. I had a SHOW cervix on cycle day 12 with lots of EWCM. I had the mild cramping about 3-4 dpo and then came all the symptoms which slowly started since then. One thing I did notice this morning was my face has hardly any acne on it! That is very rare since Im always breaking out before AF arrives! My face looks perfect! :) Im having a kind of dull ache in my uterus, my breasts are sore again, temp is still high, and my cervix is high and softish now. I woke up with more heartburn, so I took some tums. Helped alittle bit. Im just so badly wanting to test. Im going to try to hold on alittle bit longer!


----------



## eulmh82

I tested four days before my period was due as the test claims it can pick it up that early - it was negative so I proceeded to go to my friend's wedding and have several vodkas!!!!! :O so I would say wait until the day you are due.


----------



## jennifer28

I was overly tired so I slept all day long, my nipples got bigger and the areola got darker and boobs were a little sore, I also got heart burn with anything I ate. Those were my symptoms before I got my positive


----------



## hopefulwishin

jennifer28 said:


> I was overly tired so I slept all day long, my nipples got bigger and the areola got darker and boobs were a little sore, I also got heart burn with anything I ate. Those were my symptoms before I got my positive

Im having the same symptoms! Ive been so tired, Ive been going to bed at like 9:30pm! Thats early for me! Im usually going to bed around midnight! I noticed my nipples are bigger too, and they look swollen? I got heartburn too! Sunday was the worst, but its getting alittle better as each day goes on.


----------



## bdust29

Hey girl! It looks like we are almost in the same boat. I am having very similar sypmtoms (for a couple weeks now) and AF is due in 4 days...but BFN today. I don't get it because I sooo feel preggers. Are you going as crazy as me?


----------



## hopefulwishin

bdust29 said:


> Hey girl! It looks like we are almost in the same boat. I am having very similar sypmtoms (for a couple weeks now) and AF is due in 4 days...but BFN today. I don't get it because I sooo feel preggers. Are you going as crazy as me?

My symptoms started on the 31st.... or around there! So its been at least 10 days since Ive been having the start of symptoms! I havnt tested yet. Im going to wait til AF's due date is up, and it the witch doesnt appear, I will test then. I just dont want to have to see a BFN if I dont have to! 

GL Girl! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Nicoletta89

My period started on the 7th of last month (July) and I know for a fact that I ovulated almost immidiately after I stopped bleeding because I get ovulation cramps. Then around 5 - 6 DPO I had implantation bleeding. I tested a week after that and got a negative even though I was having random mild crapms and nausea. About 4 days before my due date my boobs became really sore and since the HPT said negative I got ready for my period to come... It never did. A day after I was supposed to get it I tested positive :)


----------



## hopefulwishin

Nicoletta89 said:


> My period started on the 7th of last month (July) and I know for a fact that I ovulated almost immidiately after I stopped bleeding because I get ovulation cramps. Then around 5 - 6 DPO I had implantation bleeding. I tested a week after that and got a negative even though I was having random mild crapms and nausea. About 4 days before my due date my boobs became really sore and since the HPT said negative I got ready for my period to come... It never did. A day after I was supposed to get it I tested positive :)

wow! Thats awesome! Congratulations! :happydance:

I think I ovulated earlier this cycle too.. around cycle day 12. By the morning of cycle day 14, my cervix was lower, firmer and I wasnt having any EWCM, that I was having on day 12, which would have been July 28th for me. By the 31st, that night, I layed in bed having cramps! The cramping has came and went from 3dpo through today. I had mild cramping in the morning, nothing like the other days. My breasts, especially the nipples are sore, and sensative. My temp is staying higher than normal, and today for the first time I got nausus from the smell of a cheeseburger! Ive had really bad heartburn since sunday too. Its weird!? 

Im going to hold out til the 14th at least to see if the witch makes her appearance!


----------



## Mommy2be20

hopefulwishin said:


> Im going to hold out til the 14th at least to see if the witch makes her appearance!

Wow, I admire your patience! I really hope it pays off for you .. but you're sounding really good to me :winkwink: xx


----------



## hopefulwishin

Mommy2be20 said:


> hopefulwishin said:
> 
> 
> Im going to hold out til the 14th at least to see if the witch makes her appearance!
> 
> Wow, I admire your patience! I really hope it pays off for you .. but you're sounding really good to me :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I hope it pays off too! :flower:


----------



## baby D

for me it was the fact my temp stayed high and had hot flushes. I also had AF style cramps --- more so than normal AF cramps!


----------



## DukesAngel

Mine were only an aversion to my nightly wine and sore breasts.


----------



## Mummy2Be86

Hey,

I actually had tender breasts from about a week after conception! They werent agony, but at night if I went to lie on my side, they would actually feel like they were stinging! I also felt very bloated and gassy, and just like I was coming down with something. We were due to have friends for dinner the night before I found out, and as I was getting ready I couldnt face it, I jhust felt so exhausted, I had to just lie down for half an hour lol I got up and said to myself "im pregnant". I just knew it. Other that than, I didnt really have any signs!xx


----------



## SARAHS83

I started getting what I thought were period symptoms but they were a good few days earlier than I would normally get them so I had some suspicions. I've had tummy cramps, really sore breast, lots of gas and hot flushes in the night. i'm sure I've got far better things to come though!


----------



## youngwife20

no clue what a tender uterus felt like. just abit sick and my nipples felt strange. not sore just weird and if a peice of closing rubbed passed it , it was more sensitive.. now they just hurt like mad! lol


----------



## kdutra

I just had really sore boobs and i found out 10dpo, 9dpo my boobs were normal not sore. and a igot a BFN on 9dpo.


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks for all your replies!

Well, I dont know what to call today... If I ovulated on cycle day 12 (july 28th), today would be 14dpo for me. My temp is still staying high, 98.4.... I have sore breasts, heartburn, feeling tired, tender uterus, (meaning if I press against that area, it feels tender). I have been alittle more gassy than normal! LOL My cervix is high and soft. So, I havnt tested yet. Im kind of too scared to test. AF is due 14th of august. But If I ovulated around the 12th cycle day, today would be 14dpo. So I dont know.... :shrug:


----------



## kclo

This is my first month off the pill, so don't know when to expect AF. Would have had my withdrawal bleed on pill today. Anyone know when I should expect AF?


----------

